

The Nerd? Geek? or Dork? Test - arcologist
http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=9935030990046738815

======
nraynaud
This is a nasty site, I spend 15 minutes to answer and then they want me to
signup to see the results.

Why would I be spammed for a stupid test ? This kind of marketing BS should
erased from the internet.

If they want money and have no respect, they can do porn, it's more lucrative
and doesn't mislead anybody.

------
jakewolf
I vote them for best free dating site (and time killer).

